
Show HN: How to Say Anything in Japanese - sova
https://learn-japanese.org/2020/03/04/introducing-how-to-say/
======
eps
With an exception of "hello" I invariably got "Human being has been summoned
to deal with your query" with some gif of dogs running across the room. For
the "hello" it showed "konichiwa", but didn't actually pronounce it. Clicking
on "How does it work" yielded yet another attempt of the site at looking up
this exact phrase rather than explaining how it works. There were also layout
issues with the page content - some text was overlapping the entry field or
some such.

Perhaps I'm missing something obvious, but I see no point or utility in this
site.

~~~
sova
Thanks for your comment, we added a "Latest Additions" that shows the newest
entries that have been added. Yes, if you click "How does this work" and then
commence the query, the result page actually says that a human being language
expert will craft a query result for your search term. Would you want to be
notified when the result is ready? We were trying to evaluate how important
this feature is.

